# When Things go WRONG



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Like all things we try to avoid making people aware of the struggles we have when practicing but I feel it's important for others to know that we ALL have those days that we wish didn't happen. 

Its fun for other to see as we can all relate to it 

Here's a short video from yesterdays mishap


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW! Now I don't feel so bad!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

Thanks for posting that... 

It is easy to believe that top casters are always "on" and hit the rod perfectly each and every time. Truth is, we all have bad days and with big hits come big blow ups... 

See you soon my friend.

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That made be think back to when Jerry Valentine had a rod failure, because he forgot to wrap the ferrule joint on his rod.


----------

